

Edward Snowden urges professionals to encrypt client communications - grey-area
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/17/edward-snowden-professionals-encrypt-client-communications-nsa-spy

======
greenyoda
"An unfortunate side effect of the development of all these new surveillance
technologies is that the work of journalism has become immeasurably harder
than it ever has been in the past," Snowden said.

"Journalists have to be particularly conscious about any sort of network
signalling, any sort of connection, any sort of licence-plate reading device
that they pass on their way to a meeting point, any place they use their
credit card, any place they take their phone, any email contact they have with
the source because that very first contact, before encrypted communications
are established, is enough to give it all away."

